# What would you expect if........



## Coopertown

You bought a registered bred heifer at a registered sale and then 2 months later she started acting poor. After a month of vet visits and medicine, it became obvious she had to be put down. She is gone and I took her to the state lab and know the cause of death. She also tested positive for Johne's disease. The seller has been notified.


----------



## uplandnut

That is one heck of a situation. Have you thought of contacting the cattle registry your heifer was registered in? they might be able to shed some light on the proper way to handle it? Best of luck to you.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

Ummmmmm heifer? Johnes only affects cattle 5-8yrs of age. It's extremely rare in young animals or basically they have it but don't show symptoms until five-eight years of age. It's likely your whole herd has it now.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

tnsalersbreeder said:


> Ummmmmm heifer? Johnes only affects cattle 5-8yrs of age. It's extremely rare in young animals or basically they have it but don't show symptoms until five-eight years of age. It's likely your whole herd has it now.


If a heifer died and had it that means her mother has it!


----------



## Coopertown

uplandnut said:


> That is one heck of a situation. Have you thought of contacting the cattle registry your heifer was registered in? they might be able to shed some light on the proper way to handle it? Best of luck to you.


It looks like the only recourse I have is to request an adjustment per the Association bylaws.


----------



## Coopertown

tnsalersbreeder said:


> If a heifer died and had it that means her mother has it!



Everyone has been contacted all the way back to the breeder. No one has fessed up to having any similar trouble.


----------



## Coopertown

tnsalersbreeder said:


> Ummmmmm heifer? Johnes only affects cattle 5-8yrs of age. It's extremely rare in young animals or basically they have it but don't show symptoms until five-eight years of age. It's likely your whole herd has it now.


The official cause of death was lymphoma. She was covered up with it (cancer). I think regardless of the cancer I should get a refund just because of the Johnes.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

Coopertown said:


> The official cause of death was lymphoma. She was covered up with it (cancer). I think regardless of the cancer I should get a refund just because of the Johnes.


I agree the mother had johnes to if the calf did.


----------

